# What's that for a bicycle? Company and production year



## wohlgut (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi,

last weekend I had the chance to get this nice old bicycle from a dealer in Germany. He bought the bike a long time ago from a collector in Austria. Unfortunately the headbadge is missing. There are no holes for a headbadge on the head tube, that's interesting. But it looks like there was a headbadge there once. The paint seems to be original. Remnants of ornaments can still be seen on the seat tube. The frame has the number 4043. As yo can see, the rear hub does not fit to the chain. We suspect that the rear hub has been replaced, but the rims are original. Can anyone identify the bike?
Based on my research I know that the handlebar is from the Kelly handle bar company in Cleveland. Attached you can see two patents. So the handle bar is from about 1899. Interesting is also that the bike seems to be quiet similar to the Kenmore from (see picture) and possibly around 1896 since it has the single seat stay bar. But the dropouts are different. I also saw quit similar ornaments here: https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/7272500_c-1897-sterling-pneumatic-safety-bicycle

Thank you for your help.


----------



## bike (Feb 5, 2021)

Probably had a decal and no headbadge.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 5, 2021)

Looks 1900 ish, may have had decal in stead of badge, if bars weren't so pitted would bring $400 American. can we get a picture under crank housing/BB? unusual wood wheels. Cogs are a bit newer and 1/2" pitch not Inch pitch as the Block chain.


----------



## wohlgut (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback. Here is another picture


----------



## wohlgut (Feb 6, 2021)

Today I removed the crank and the bearings. It seems to be a crank made by the Schwinn Bicycle Company. This company was founded in Chicago in 1895. Unfortunately the bearings need to be renewed because of pitting.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 6, 2021)

Wheels look similar to CB Italia clinchers, in their "Bacchetta" style, 700c size, hence the way too much clearance between the fork crown/seat stay bridge and the tyres. These rims are still being made today.....




Nice bike made almost rideable by almost useable wheels, you just need a different rear sprocket.
It looks like you have an earlyish 2, or 3 speed rear cluster on there, which judging by the rim design and Pirelli tyres may well be off an Italian bicycle originally, possibly from the 1930s/40s/50s?
It would be interesting to see any markings on that rear hub and freewheel. Wheels could be valuable on their own.


----------



## wohlgut (Feb 6, 2021)

Wow, that's really interesting. Thanks 
I couldn't see any markings at first glance. But I'll take a closer look tomorrow.


----------



## wohlgut (Feb 6, 2021)

The bike is full of mysteries


----------



## wohlgut (Feb 7, 2021)

Unfortunately I can't see any markings on the hubs - perhabs under the rust. Only the sprocket has some markings: Regina Extra. The further inscription is not well readable. The wood rims are also 32mm wide.


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 7, 2021)

If the chainring is Schwinn then maybe a chance it's an 1898 "World".  ( just a guess )


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2021)

The bike is not Schwinn. Are there markings on the crank? V/r Shawn


----------



## wohlgut (Feb 7, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> The bike is not Schwinn. Are there markings on the crank? V/r Shawn



Thanks for your help  Unfortunately no markings


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 7, 2021)

Thought I read in one of the posts where it said "Crank made by Schwinn" ..!!!


----------



## wohlgut (Feb 7, 2021)

I thought it's one, but there are no markings





__





						Museum bicycles from 1875 to 1944 | Classic Cycle Bainbridge Island Kitsap County
					

Museum bicycles from 1875 to 1944 on display at Classic Cycle, a bike shop and museum on Bainbridge Island, located near Seattle




					classiccycleus.com
				



The first bike is interesting. Of course, it is not the same bike, but it has interesting similarities (especially decal, no headbadge).

The ornaments of this bike are also interesting: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...cle-with-original-paint-nickel-plating.94423/

But all these things, unfortunately, do not help to clearly identify the bicycle. I have unfortunately only the frame number, no other markings...


----------



## wohlgut (Feb 7, 2021)

Query: Wy should it not be a Schwinn crank? What else could it be? The crank has a 28 tpi thread.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Nothing about this bike says Schwinn to me. The bottom bracket, rest of the frame, and fork look nothing like the Schwinn bikes of this period. A Schwinn would also have holes for a head badge. The crank and chainring do not look Schwinn either. V/r Shawn


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 7, 2021)

It's definitely similar to my old 1895/96 Kenmore


----------



## wohlgut (Feb 7, 2021)

The Kenmore is incredible 
Do you know the frame number of your bike?


----------



## wohlgut (Feb 7, 2021)

Interesting is also the diameter of the bottom bracket. It's about 48,4mm. Unfortunatly the bearings are damaged. Hard to find something that fit. The newer Schwinn bottom bracket bearing cups have a diameter of about 51,4mm...


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Here is what the rest of the wording should read in the freewheel.....




And here's  a chart, courtesy of Velobase.com which may help you work out the age of the freewheel.....




Alternatively @juvela may have an inkling?


----------



## wohlgut (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks 
I think, that's the same: http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=01B6DBFD-5629-4A2E-A8A5-17F7BB856BCA&Enum=114
So probably from 1952...

So we know, that the wheels were not in this bike from the beginning. However, the frame is still a mystery to me


----------

